# Another Chef's Choice 615a deal



## old sarge (Jun 12, 2019)

Woot strikes again with the 615a for $89.99.

https://home.woot.com/offers/chefschoice-615a-electric-meat-slicer?ref=w_cnt_lnd_cat_home_11_1


----------

